# Does anyone actually like the taste of Glycoprep?



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

I visited a new specialist, who I don't particularly like but I guess I have to put up with it as I have moved to a medium sized town and specialists are a touch hard to come by and he suggested another colonoscopy. I am already dreading glycoprep! I hate that stuff. I vaguely someone in real life mentioning to me that the didn't mind the taste. Is there anyone that actually doesn't think it is the most horrible tasting liquid ever?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

When was your last colonoscopy? ANd ask the Dr about alternatives for the prep as you had trouble with that one.Also have you seen this prep? You might want to ask the Dr if you can do this instead:From Member *willie* on this thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/60059-which-prep-do-people-prefer/


> None better or easier than the Dulcolax prep...one that was initially related to me by an IBS board member several years ago. Ived used it for six colonoscopies as well as my colon resection surgery...each time it was easy, effective and thorough with no cramping, side effects or other unpleasantness.Take a light diet the day before and the day you start the prep...nothing extensive, just easy to digest. Then two days prior to the test you take two Dulcolax at 10PM. Next morning (1 day prior to the test) you begin a clear liquid diet and take two more Dulcolax tablets at 10AM...and then two more at 4PM..thats it. You take nothing by mouth after midnight. Then the next morning you have your colonoscopy....then end. Works like a charm everytime.


All the best


----------

